# textarea ohne scrollbars und value bei klick löschen



## fluid (5. April 2002)

hi,

ich habe 2 fragen :

 - kann man in textarea die scrollbars deaktivieren also das sie erst
   sichtbar werden wenn man scrollen muss


 - ich habe nen input feld mit z.b. value=icq bei klicken soll der
   value wert gelöscht werden und das input feld leer sein 


cu jan


----------



## AKM<2b> (5. April 2002)

fürs inputfeld sollte

```
<input value="test" onfocus="this.value = ''" >
```
helfen..
und wenn nach erneutem klick nicht wieder alles neue eingegebene weg sein soll 

```
onFocus="if (this.value == this.defaultValue) this.value='';"
```
und wenn nichts eingegeben wurde, dann wieder herstellen

```
onBlur="if (this.value == '') this.value=this.defaultValue;"
```


2b

/edit
zur Textarea...
Beide bekommt meiner meinung nach nicht weg...
aber wenigstens den horizontalen versuchs mal mit

```
<textarea ....... wrap="soft">
```


----------



## fluid (5. April 2002)

so das mit value funktioniert bestens danke nur das mit der textarea will noch nicht .....


----------



## sam (5. April 2002)

```
<textarea.......style="overflow: auto">
```
funzt im IE6 und im neusten NS wunderbar.......die älteren habe ich noch nicht getestet


----------



## fluid (5. April 2002)

ie 5.5 gehts aus bestens das wars dann auch auch schon danke euch beiden


----------

